# Statische Bildschirmlupe



## just-click (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tool was mir einen Bildschirmausschnitt vergrößert darstellt.
Eine Lupentool hilft mir hier aber nicht weiter, denn ich möchte den Bildschirmabschnitt konstant vergrößern und dann auf einen anderen Monitor projezieren, dabei möchte ich auch noch die Maus bewegen können und der gleiche Abschnitt soll weiter vergrößert bleiben.

Kleines Beispiel:
Die Windowsstatusleiste (welche sich bei mir am unteren rechten Bildschirmrand des Hauptmonitors befindet), soll die ganze Zeit vergrößert auf meinem Zweitbildschirm dargestellt werden, nebenbei möchte ich "arbeiten" und die ganze Zeit, z.B. den Akkustand meines Notebooks im Auge behalten können.
Ist jetzt nur ein abstraktes Beispiel, aber die Funktionsweise ist die gleiche.

Wäre klasse wenn jemand ein solches Programm kennen würde.
Achja, sollte unter Win7 laufen.

Danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2011)

Warum tut es dann nicht ein Lupenprogramm, z.B. http://zoomit.softonic.de/ ? Diese kann doch auch auf einen zweiten angeschlossenen Monitor angezeigt werden und z.B. die Windows Tray anzeigen...


----------



## just-click (25. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, nur ZoomIt erfüllt nicht ganz meine Wünsche.
Ich habe eben ein Programm laufen und würde aus diesem Programm gerne einen Ausschnitt zoomen und auf einem zweiten Monitor darstellen. Der Ausschnitt ist immer an der selben Position und verändert sich nicht.
Das Programm kann ich aber auch leider nicht in einer zweiten Instanz laufen lassen.


----------

